# Met cheap tickets!



## DimiFrang (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello Opera Goers! 

What is the best way to buy cheap tickets to Metropolitan opera if you didn't purchase them in advance?

What opera would you recommend?

Thanks in advance! 
DimiFrang


----------



## DimiFrang (Jan 23, 2014)

Has anyone bought the tickets from the Metropolitan site? 
For some reason it is not letting me complete the order...


----------



## DimiFrang (Jan 23, 2014)

~TICKETS AT BOLSHOI THEATER~
I live mostly in Moscow and there you can buy the tickets from RESELLERS who resell them by the Bolshoi theater. 
They usually name the price by the way you look and by how much they think they can scam from you.
Most of the tickets that they sell are around 100 rubles originally... about $3...


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

*Met rush tickets*.


----------



## DimiFrang (Jan 23, 2014)

deggial said:


> *Met rush tickets*.


oh thanks... I found it on their site.


----------

